# Permit on the inshore flats



## Xcapnjoe

Here in my nape of the neck I've been seeing a bunch of juvenile Permit mixed in with the mullet.

Look for a flash abut the size of a license plate, then lead by five feet.

That is all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sweet jetty tuna vato...


----------



## Tom Ilg

No S**t, I've never seen any permit up this far (Sarasota)...good to hear, I'll have to pay more attention to the mullet schools. Thanks for the hot tip!


----------



## BrokenRecord

They've been mixed with the pompano in the surf around Pensacola the past few years


----------



## Michael T

A friend told me he saw a school of about 45 in Pine Island Sound hanging around a crab trap.


----------



## Xcapnjoe

Michael T said:


> A friend told me he saw a school of about 45 in Pine Island Sound hanging around a crab trap.


I used to see them swim through lil gasparilla pass in schools about that large maybe 12 years ago. 
Same time each year. 

I think they use the mullet to spook prey like redfish do, only they're much faster.


----------



## WatermanGB

i have encountered a healthy school of them at the mouth of tampa bay on a sandbar about 3 years ago.


----------



## Xcapnjoe

WatermanGB said:


> i have encountered a healthy school of them at the mouth of tampa bay on a sandbar about 3 years ago.


Exactly! They must be drunks.

Always loitering around sand bars...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Hit that fish whistle enough and everything looks like a permit!


----------



## makin moves

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hit that fish whistle enough and everything looks like a permit!


That's the only time they seem to bite. To busy to set the hook.


----------



## Xcapnjoe

makin moves said:


> That's the only time they seem to bite. To busy to set the hook.


Did somebody say Fish Whistle?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Xcapnjoe said:


> Did somebody say Fish Whistle?
> View attachment 170549


Simms sells one


----------



## Jason M

I sight fished this one a few years ago by Bean Point.


----------



## Kirc

1/4 oz Cottee Paddle Tail Grub (Park),....................


----------



## Xcapnjoe

Kirc said:


> 1/4 oz Cottee Paddle Tail Grub (Park),....................
> 
> View attachment 170561


I miss that bait! It was my goto for many years. I missed it so much I made the Joetee grub prototype. It's not perfect but it works!
Nice fish!


----------



## redchaser

Over the past few years they’ve caught a few in one of the bays here in Louisiana.


----------

